# My Piranhas Are Eating Infront Of Me!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys check out this vid.

I fed my reds some krill and they came out and ate in front of me. they are still a little scared, but it's an amazing step forward.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

There is no video but congrats i guess...


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

Where'd you get the Krill? I'm going to try that next.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want them to gobble anything down in front of you soak the food in garlic extract you can get at your LFS. They can't resist it! lol


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

nice man, can't wait till my brandtii starts to readily eat.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> There is no video but congrats i guess...


it is there you smelly terd lol.

kidding


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Its a great feeling eh?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice man...sweet little buggers....


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lorteti hr said:


> very nice man...sweet little buggers....


theyre even better now. I threw a worm in today and BAM it was gone in 12 seconds and that was after feeding them a bunch of shrimp.

they're doing great.


----------

